# Bargain ebooks.



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

The Time Hunters at .99 cents is todays featured book on:

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/

It's a great little blog site for showcasing some fantastic Kindle bargains at under $5.00. I'd recommend readers and authors check it out. Well done and thanks, Holly 



Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I was featured over there in December, I think -- I'm so busy these days, time is hazy! 

It's an awesome site. I hope people are using it to find great new reads.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a great site. The administrators are really nice.


----------



## Thomas Kelly (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello, my first novel Thunder Valley is now available for 99 cents.
[[ASIN:B004GB0NLK Thunder Valley (Thunder Valley Trilogy)]]
Thunder Valley is the first novel of a trilogy and tells the story of an annual camping trip for five friends that goes horribly wrong. Love and lust lead to confusion and conflict. All the emotions that can tear lives apart or cement them for eternity are experienced in this thriller/mystery. Best friends become bitter enemies, new friends become lovers and lovers become something unexpected in five short days. It is set in a majestic Minnesota campground and is rich with splendor and intrigue.
[[ASIN:B004GB0NLK Thunder Valley (Thunder Valley Trilogy)]]
Thanks for looking
Thomas Kelly


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

best of luck with it, Thomas.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all Bargain AND Ebook lovers!

I work hard for my money (I drive a schoolbus...nuff said), and there's not many things that make me feel better than knowing I got my money's worth!

If you feel the same way that I do, read the sample of Black & White, my new romantic suspense novel, and see what you think. It's on sale right now for $2.99.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck with it, Nicki


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all Bargain Hunters! Happy Valentine's Day!

If you're like me, nothing is better than chocolate! cHere is a new way to eat healthy: indulge guilt-free when reading with your kindle! That's right...eat all the chocolate you want, but only when you're reading!

My debut romantic suspense, on sale now for $0.99, will help with the fat-burning process. The danger and excitement will get your heart pounding, and your metabolic rate up.

So go for it! It's worth a try, right?  I'll let you know how it's working for me!

Have a Good One...and be kind to yourself!

Nicki Lynn Justice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

PS Thanks for the thread Carl, and the good wishes. I have directed people on facebook looking for cheap reads to this thread as well as the usual sites. Like I said... I love bargains (I'm a One spout, groupon, wagjag, etc addict), and I don't think I'm alone!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Laughter releases endorphins, and may indeed be better for health than sex--and besides, is most often cheaper.

Like, around 0.99 for each of these two new books!

LINGAM MASSAGE FOR WORLD PEACE AND SALVATION
http://www.amazon.com/Lingam-Massage-Salvation-Invisible-ebook/dp/B004NIFNWA

MAU-MAUING THE CHAKRAS OF THE BAKRAS 
http://www.amazon.com/Mau-mauing-Chakras-Bakras-Invisible-ebook/dp/B004NIFU9Q

thank you!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Richard


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

You can be a bargain junkie and an adrenaline/romance junke at the same time!



Are you a bargain/adrenaline/romance junkie? Well it's a good addiction to have, and cheap too. Imagine a Canadian John Grisham having a rendezvous with Gemma Halliday. Wouldn't that have the "National Enquirer" people snapping on their telephoto lenses? That describes Black & White, an exciting, fast-paced read.

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length novel, and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks bunches, Carl, for finding yet another fabulous blog for all our Bargain Ebooks!

With all of my chick lit gone country romantic comedies between 99 Cents and $2.99, I'm always looking for wonderful new blogs and sites showcasing great books for reader-friendly prices.

And you always seem to find these terrific venues!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Gary Ponzo (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check out the site.
Now if I could only figure out how to make my link a book cover like everyone else on this site I'd be happy.
http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Deceit-Nick-Bracco-ebook/dp/B003O85YEM/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_2


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Goto Linkmaker at the bottom of page. It will talk you through it


----------



## Ottilie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey! My first YA novel is now .99 cents for e-readers!! I have a second one coming out in April. However this one is called End of the Line:
_Asteroids came crushing down at Earth at unbelievable speeds, killing off most of the world as a group of six children ranging from six to seventeen stick together to survive lead by Lauren and Aaron. Even though the two didn't know each other at school they stay together to find food, shelter, and cover from Dean Manson, a free man from prison who seeks revenge on Aaron. As the two try to stay alive, and hide from this powerful man, many things come their way, starvation, illness and even falling in love with each other as the two try their best to deny it. It is when Dean Manson finally figures out how to get back at Aaron is their emotions finally clear..._
~Ottilie


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Carl, I love the VW bus on the cover!

Anyway, *Heirs of Mars *is a big SF adventure on the red planet, a hard look at the realities of colonizing an alien planet coupled with the madness of artificial intelligence, and a little automotive mayhem. -- $2.99

*The Burning Sky *is a thrilling chase across Morocco on trains, airships, and horses to uncover a vast conspiracy of assassins and mad scientists. -- $2.99

*The Tale of Asha *is... strange and troubling, tragic and sad, a journey across India in search of answers, but finding mostly unquiet ghosts and creatures with unusual abilities. -- $0.99


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

This is sort of my first foray into Indie authorhood, after half-a-dozen more traditionally published books, but I'm giving it a go with a historical mystery called The Vital Principle. For the time being, it's only 99 cents.

Looks like there are a lot of terrific books here so I'm glad to be in such august company!
Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

The best of luck, Amy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a pleasure, thunder


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy Easter!! I talking to the Easter Bunny yesterday, and she gave me a message for all you bargain lovers! She said to download Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller novel, available at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 for only 99 cents. Next you can eat all the chocolate you want as you are reading!

Here's an excerpt:

Jillian was about to push her chair back and follow suit when a pile of paper was unceremoniously dumped in front of her. She glanced at the first page. It was entitled "Release and Waiver". At least this was something she was familiar with. She didn't even bother to skim it. She just picked up the pen handed to her by the administrative assistant and signed. She knew exactly what it said. 
"Just a minute," said Code. 
Jillian noticed that he was reading the fine print. "Don't bother," she advised, stifling a yawn. "It just says that no matter what happens, you won't sue any of them."
"Happens?" he echoed. "What do you mean?"
"Oh, you know," she said airily, "if you're found cut-up, grossly mutilated, stuffed in a box, at the bottom of the ocean. Or found riddled with bullet holes in a dark alley, or&#8230;"
"You'd be lucky to be found at all." He followed her advice and signed at the bottom of the second page. "I've always wondered how someone can give permission to have their life ripped out from under them." 
She was startled, both by the bitterness in his voice, and by the fact that she had often wondered the same thing. "Well, it's kind of complicated. I personally think that you can't consent, not really." Jillian tried to quell the quiver in her voice and sound nonchalant. She knew she failed when Code looked up from the pile of paper in front of him. 
She immediately made a show of rifling through the papers in front of her. "When we get through this, I'm going to research that very question. It's really complicated, and hinges on the definitions of negligence and gross negligence." She'd show him that she did far more exciting things with her life than drafting contracts and hassling people like him.
"Okay. Fascinating as it may be, I'm just going to sign this stuff. If I'm going to end up dead, I'd rather not be bored to death. Stuffed in a box at the bottom of the ocean sounds good right about now!" He flipped to the next form in his pile.
So much for demonstrating that she was a worthy and experienced crime-fighting partner. She had just made herself sound like a real geek!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lyn


----------



## jadenskye (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's a bargain e-book for only .99 Death by Honeymoon, mystery/suspense/romance getting great reviews. On the rugged, wild, eastern shore of Barbados, Cindy and Clint are enjoying their dream honeymoon, when paradise quickly turns into hell. Cindy finds her newly beloved taken away from her, drowned in a freak accident in the ocean. The local police are quick to declare it an accident, to insist that he was caught in a sudden riptide. But Cindy, left all alone, is not convinced.

Cindy must return to her and Clint's now-empty home in New York and face her in-laws, who never wanted Clint to marry her, and who did everything to make her engagement and wedding hell. She must deal with all of these women's backbiting, gossiping and unspoken accusations, while she tries to get a handle on her own grief and to get clear on what really happened to Clint.

Cindy is mailed an anonymous photo of a woman she had never met, addressed to Clint. As she tries to unravel the mysterious package, as she begins to dig deeper into Clint's emails and files, she realizes how many secrets Clint had been hiding from his past. She realizes that she didn't really know the man she loved. And she also realizes that Clint was murdered.

She digs deeper, into the depths of Clint's massive corporation, DGB oil, and as she starts to unearth information she shouldn't, she goes too far. Soon her own life is in peril. On the run, she realizes that the only way to get answers, and to save her own life, is to return to where it all began: Barbados. As she heads into the dark underside of the island, into the heart of the local villages, she is shocked to discover what really happened to her husband on their honeymoon.

But by then, it may already be too late


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all, check out my .99 cent urban fantasy/futuristic sci-fi/paranormal romance...
http://www.amazon.com/Death-Whispers-ebook/dp/B004ULVYAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304046991&sr=8-1

Some blogger reviews:

Review
"I was hooked by the end of the first page.."
"The whole relationship between Caleb and Jade seemed very genuine.."
"For me the best part by far was trying to connect the dots.."

-Aaron
--thebloggergirlz.blogspot.com/

...dialogue...as well as the action, was [also] very well done.
...events seamlessly build off each other, capturing the reader's attention until the very end.
... the technological aspect of this novel was amazing...

--bookvacations.wordpress.com./


----------



## jadenskye (Apr 28, 2011)

I have published a mystery/romance/suspense novel this April entitled DEATH BY HONEYMOON. It is getting great reviews and available for 0.99
On the rugged, wild, eastern shore of Barbados, Cindy and Clint are enjoying their dream honeymoon, when paradise quickly turns into hell. Cindy finds her newly beloved taken away from her, drowned in a freak accident in the ocean. The local police are quick to declare it an accident, to insist that he was caught in a sudden riptide. But Cindy, left all alone, is not convinced.

Cindy must return to her and Clint’s now-empty home in New York and face her in-laws, who never wanted Clint to marry her, and who did everything to make her engagement and wedding hell. She must deal with all of these women’s backbiting, gossiping and unspoken accusations, while she tries to get a handle on her own grief and to get clear on what really happened to Clint.

Cindy is mailed an anonymous photo of a woman she had never met, addressed to Clint. As she tries to unravel the mysterious package, as she begins to dig deeper into Clint’s emails and files, she realizes how many secrets Clint had been hiding from his past. She realizes that she didn’t really know the man she loved. And she also realizes that Clint was murdered.

She digs deeper, into the depths of Clint’s massive corporation, DGB oil, and as she starts to unearth information she shouldn’t, she goes too far. Soon her own life is in peril. On the run, she realizes that the only way to get answers, and to save her own life, is to return to where it all began: Barbados. As she heads into the dark underside of the island, into the heart of the local villages, she is shocked to discover what really happened to her husband on their honeymoon.

But by then, it may already be too late


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds great, Jaden


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Want to do twice as much in half the time? Grab your kindle and download *Black & White*, my fun, exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller for only 99 cents *(http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG*)!!! Then put on your running shoes and walk to the park. Once you get there, find a nice bench, pull out your kindle and start reading. Now give yourself a big pat on the back. You deserve it. You were physcially active AND mentally active, all in one day. How many people can say that? Not many!

Here's another fun thing to do: check out my new blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com! Guess what my latest post is about? It begins with a "p"... and if you're a busy mom like me, it makes your life much easier! My blog is pretty much me uplugged...just your basic rural Alberta mom with an opinion on EVERYTHING from soup to nuts, including reading, writing, weightloss secrets that really work (ha ha got you), how to be a millionaire (or not), self-help (okay, sure), and gourmet cooking (K.D. forever)!

Here's an excerpt from *Black & White*:

_ A scream of pure terror lodged in her frozen larynx! Her mind was unable to make sense out of the scene being played out. All she could think was that she had to get as far away from this beast as possible.In one economical movement, she twisted, ducked, and scooted backward. The safety bar on the door slammed into her lower back and the door hit the wall behind it with enough momentum to create a resounding thud!
"Calm down! It's okay," said the squirrel, its voice hedged with concern.
A squirrel? It was furry, had big brown eyes, and sported a slightly ratty tail that curled above its head, making it at least eight feet tall. And it could speak human! 
Her inner self called off the five star panic attack, but her autonomous nervous system wasn't quite convinced that she was safe. Her legs were unable to keep up with the velocity generated by her sudden flight. 
The squirrel lunged toward her, and she finally released the loud ear-splitting shriek that had been building since her first glimpse of him. His paws settled on her shoulders as her centre of equilibrium changed. They twisted in mid-air while she struggled to push him away. She felt a reverberation through his body, and experienced a fleeting moment of relief. It would have hurt if the hangar floor had made contact with her back instead of the squirrel's. 
Jillian was dimly aware that she was stretched out on top of him, and that he felt like a lumpy cushion. She tried to lift her head and get her bearings, but her face was pressed into his furry chest at an angle. An odd smell, akin to mildew and dampness, tickled her nostrils. She hoped it wasn't squirrel body odour. She sucked in a lungful of air, and her world exploded with a loud sneeze.
"Stop it, Jillian," the squirrel gasped. "Hold still!" 
"Can't help it," she mumbled into what she thought was his elbow, "I'm allergic to dust and mould." The squirrel's grip slackened enough for her to lift her head and push up. He groaned. She locked her elbows and quit struggling. He did seem to be in some pain. 
Impressions followed at the edge of her receding panic: his ragged breathing, the pain of her lower back where she had hit the door, the press of her sunglasses clipped onto her shirt, the fact that he called her by name. 
That caused her heart to skip a beat. How did he know who she was?_

H.E.A.'s Forever, 
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Nicki


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Carl! I know we've run into each other a few times on the kindleboards, but it's nice that you take the time to maintain this thread and respond to the authors posting.

It's been awhile, but I thought that I would post again. I hope that's okay.

I was trying to think of something relevant to writing in the world of music, since alot of us listen to music as we write. Right now, my younger daughter is playing Nicki Minaj's "Super Bass" over and over and over, and it reminded me of an snippet from my book, *Black & White* (linked to my siggy). So here it is:

_She had been ignoring the faint sound of the alarm bell going off in her head. Then it was suddenly loud and strident. His hands were moving down. He was going to do the tushie squeeze! 
It was bouncing when you ran across the parking lot, her inner voice shouted.
That was hard evidence that her posterior was anything but hard! In fact, it was soft and totally undisciplined. Once her gluteus maximus muscles passed boot camp, her behind would be squeezable. But not now. 
"Move it or lose it!" she growled against his mouth._

It's always fun to make jokes about the size of someone's behind. But somehow I think Nicki Minaj is the one laughing...all the way to the bank ...

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nick Lynn


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Nicki,
Yes, lovely to see you again. The very best of luck with the wonderful 'Black and White'


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The Time Hunters at .99 cents is todays featured book on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A pleasure, Kathy


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

A big *High Five* to Carl and all you bargain hunters out there!

THE ORACLE, the first book in NINE LIVES, my new YA Futuristic Fantasy series, is now live.

So here's my shameless plug:

The NINE LIVES SERIES, of which THE ORACLE is the first book, is the story of an average teen girl who takes a cosmic leap from 21st century Earth to a backwards 26th century prison planet, where it is common knowledge that Earth no longer exists. Can Marina, who needs to figure out not only who she is but who she isn't, prevent Earth from sliding into a barren, cold non-existence? She going to give it all she's got, but to do that she needs some help. She turns to Brahmin, who, in her words, is "awfully built jail-bait", and her friends and family, to stage the greatest battle the universe has ever known!

Combine the romantic suspense element of Twilight and the other-wordly elements of Avatar within the framework of the global warming debate, and you have a summer read that makes everyday seem like a beach day.

Here's the blurb:

Everyone has bad hair days, and Marina is no exception. What she doesn't understand is why her bad hair days are always the worst ever! An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of her grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst ever, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

In the chaos that ensues as she tries to find her way home, Marina embarks on a quest to find and rescue the mother that she never knew. In order to do so, she needs to learn a valuable life lesson. Not only must she accept who she is, she must come to terms with who she isn't.

This story targets young adult readers, and deals with the personal responsibility we all have for the "Green" movement and taking care of our planet, while tackling the often-sticky issue of the need for young people today to take school seriously and pursue education as a way to make a difference in the fate of this world.

Here's an excerpt:

She so hated waking up. It actually hurt.

The pounding on her door intensified. It went from hovering vaguely in the background to a cruel, rending noise, shoving her from oblivion to semi-consciousness. Marina squished her eyes shut and pulled her blankets up around her ears. Why did it seem like every day was a school day? She wriggled her shoulders so that her pillow was wadded up just the way she liked and scootched further down in her bed. She was so warm and comfy.

"Marina!"

"Five more minutes?" She had to clear her throat and her mouth felt like the bacteria had been partying and multiplying at an exponential rate. "Please Gramps?" She knew she was whining, but she didn't care. She should have done her calculus homework and studied for her bio test last night. But she hadn't, so it made no sense to get out of bed. This was as good as it was going to get.

"Get out of that bed and get dressed! You have chores to do."

"Okay, Gramps," she said with an edge to her voice, "I'm coming!"

"Right now!" He sounded seriously p.o.ed, even from the other side of the door.

She took a deep breath, pushed the covers back, then swung her legs over the edge of the bed. She noted with some disgust that it was still dark out.

"Marina!"

"Okay, I'm up." She padded barefoot across the cold hardwood of her bedroom floor and opened the door. "Happy?" Gramps was standing there, his brows drawn together and his eyes narrowed. He must have been banging on her door for awhile.

"You better change your attitude, young lady! You have work to do. One more comment like that and&#8230;"

"What? You won't let me use the car? Oh wait, we're the only people in this universe who don't have one." She willed herself to shut her mouth. Everyone else in the whole world was still tucked in bed. Her eyes felt gritty, but the resentment churning inside of her was burning off most of her fatigue.

"It's not that bad. We don't need a car, and we're helping in a small way to make a difference." Gramps voice was firm, brooking no argument. "You can always take the bus or walk. And you make regular use of the computer and T.V."

"Like I ever get to use them anyway!" Oops, she'd said that out loud. "Sorry, Gramps, that was supposed to be internal dialogue." She didn't mean to be sarcastic, but the undertone to her voice made even her wince.

"Marina! That's enough!" Gramps used his terse sergeant-major voice. He didn't yell, but had a way of making his voice carry so that she felt as if every syllable was being drilled into her head. His cheeks pulled up towards his eyes, which were already mere slits. He looked like an angry Shrek.

She knew what that meant. He was about to ground her, and she so didn't want to spend the weekend in her room. "I didn't mean it like that," she protested.

"Meooowr!" The grey and black striped tortoise-shell tabby observing and weighing the scene didn't have as much self-control as Gramps did. Dragon had no problem being loud. In fact, he was the loudest and most irritating cat on this earth. She should know. She had looked after hundreds of cats as a trainee vet assistant. He was by far the most annoying. Dragon belted out several more loud "meowrs" then fixed his startling green kitty eyes on her.

"Oh shut up Dragon! You're such an idiot!" She couldn't help it; the words just slipped out. Good things didn't happen when she criticised Gramp's cat.

*******

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FGAQ12


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, 
just wanted to say that my YA novel 'My Last Summer' is out on Kindle for $0.99, it just got another 5 star review on Amazon, so i hope you enjoy it if you check it out. Cheers!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, Carl, for this awesome thread- good luck with Time Hunters!

My books, BAD SPIRITS, DEAD OF WINTER and DEATH RITES are all .99. Here are the blurbs:

*BAD SPIRITS*: Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust? *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE*

*DEAD OF WINTER*: The next novella in the Kate Jones Adventure Series, DEAD OF WINTER, picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-
Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens. Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ *

*DEATH RITES*: When Kate has to leave Alaska (and Sam) behind, she runs to the last place she remembers feeling safe: the North Shore of Oahu. Against her better judgment, she re-establishes old connections, and soon faces a new problem in Alek, a gifted carver and avid surfer.
Then a brutal murder and theft of a priceless artifact from a museum is discovered, and Kate's thrown into the middle of what appears to be a violent ancient sect come to life. Her only chance of survival is to rely on her wits...

...and the ancient gods of Hawaii. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCA7UQ


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Winner, Next Generation Award 2011, historical fiction.

...Thought-provoking and entertaining.
--The Irish News, June 2011

...Bending the Boyne is a masterful weaving of myth, prehistory, and modern reality that reads faultlessly.
--Nancy Lorraine, Senior Reviewer, MBR Bookwatch 

Quality paperback 350 pp and a bargain via Kindle, BENDING THE BOYNE. 
Link below.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all you bargain hunters!

Here's an excerpt from _*The Oracle*_:

THE ORACLE:

There was a series of sounds that caused her to look in his direction. And she immediately wished that she hadn't. "That's sick!" she choked. "That's so wrong!" Brahmin had removed the stick that formed the spit, and was busily ramming it through what looked like a carcass. "I suppose that was something cute and cuddly, like Dragon should be?" He was again looking at her as if she was seriously deranged, but she didn't care.
"Yes," he answered, with a note of caution in his tone, "it was a pest rather like him. There is enough for both of us."
"Don't worry about me," she said quickly. Her stomach was threatening to do something that was not very pleasant. She was conscious of a metallic taste in her mouth and her skin was crawling. "I'm not really hungry anyway. Compared to that," she motioned in the general direction of what he considered a meal, "there is no way McDonald's was really as bad as everyone says." She turned and dashed for the bushes. He may have seen her heave once already. No way it was going to happen again!
He was looking in her direction when she returned. "I was somewhat concerned," he said. "It is unwise to go off into the bushes when the predators in the vicinity can smell meat."
"I know," she replied. "I couldn't help it though." 
He nodded in acceptance. 
She quickly averted her eyes from what was over the fire. "Sorry."
"I am not a barbarian," he said quietly. "Not in the manner that you are thinking. You need to eat in order to live, as do I." 
He rotated the poor little dead thing over the fire.
"Not that!" She looked down at the ground and swallowed hard. He patted a log that he must have placed by the fire while she was gone. Her legs were feeling weak and shaky, so she sank down onto the log, although it was far too close to what was impaled on the spit. "I guess I just never really thought about what we ate. Maybe I'll just eat potatoes. You do have potatoes, right?"

If you want to read more, visit me at www.nickilynnjsutice.webs.com!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck, Nicki


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Carl!  

I forgot to include my romantic suspense, Black & White, in my last post, which is also on sale for 99 cents.

So that means I currently have 2 ebooks on Amazon for 99 cents. Here they are:

The Oracle: 

An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of 17 year old Marina's grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

Here's a teaser:

    “That’s sick!” she choked. “That’s so wrong!” Brahmin had removed the stick that formed the spit, and was busily ramming it through what looked like a carcass. “I suppose that was something cute and cuddly, like Dragon should be?” He was again looking at her as if she was seriously deranged, but she didn’t care.
    “Yes,” he answered, with a note of caution in his tone, “it was a pest rather like him. There is enough for both of us.”
    “Don’t worry about me,” she said quickly. Her stomach was threatening to do something that was not very pleasant. She was conscious of a metallic taste in her mouth and her skin was crawling. “I’m not really hungry anyway. Compared to that,” she motioned in the general direction of what he considered a meal, “there is no way McDonald’s was really as bad as everyone says.” 


Black & White:

Legal beagle Jillian Kendal's legal knowledge and survival skills are put to the test when she starts a new job and stumbles upon a "Get Jillian" conspiracy theory (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday).

Here's a teaser:

    “Trafficking?” he echoed. The word hit him with the force of a wrecking ball. His stomach clenched into a tight knot, and he stifled his immediate reaction, which was to demand that everyone connected with the drug culture be sent to Siberia – forever. “Are you a user as well?”
    “No!” she exclaimed vehemently. 
How could she be involved with the drug culture? And to be dealing! Selling was worse than indulging the addiction itself. He wanted to get up and leave. No, he wanted to run from the room. 
    But something held him in his seat. Perhaps it was the fear that he could see lurking in those bright eyes. Or it could have been the uncharacteristic manner in which she clutched the back of the chair in front of her. Or maybe he just wanted to give her a chance to say that this was all a mistake. 
    "Cut the lawyer talk!" he growled. "What exactly does what you just said mean?"



(Just a note: The 99 cents promotional price on Black &  White will end on Sept 15, and the price will go up to $2.99.)

H.E.A.'s Forever,

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a new book coming out soon so ISLAND OF SECRETS has been reduced to .99 US (£0.86)UK for a limited time to help celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT. So, there's still time to grab this Kindle Bestseller and add it to your TBR Pile.

Island of Secrets TIME TRAVEL, GOTHIC, ROMANTIC SUSPENSE

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Best of luck with it, Tammie


----------

